# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Albert Schweitzer Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Albert Schweitzer Ziekenhuis)
Van der Steenhovenplein 1
Dordrecht

Bezoek de website van Albert Schweitzer Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Albert Schweitzer Ziekenhuis).*

----------

